# Thank you



## skiprat (Oct 27, 2010)

I’d like to thank all my friends, new and old that have contacted me about my absence from IAP.  I won’t go into the specifics of why, and I’m certainly not going to sling any mud at anyone. That’s not my style. 
I need(ed) to take a break because I was getting to the stage when my choice was either to respond harshly to some off air comments made to me, or leave. Up till that moment I had simply ignored idiot comments like those but eventually I let them get to me. Maybe, as I get older, I’m becoming less tolerant.  

IAP has a vast and diverse membership. Sometimes personalities and egos are going to collide. I don’t mind admitting that my ego is as ‘healthy’ as any, but I also know that no individual member is any more valuable than any other. It doesn’t matter if you have made just one slimline as a gift or sold 10 000 Emperors or even polished up your own metalwork, we are all members of the same team. 

I love this place, and you can be certain that I’ll be back soon enough.:wink::tongue: 

‘Nuff said.

Thanks again
Steven


----------



## Craftdiggity (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, welcome back.  It's just not worth getting upset when people start slinging mud.  Glad you're back in the mix, though.


----------



## Pepsi (Oct 27, 2010)

That's the way to do it. Do your best to 
ignore people that do things like that. 
Just kick back and tell them May God Bless
you and let it go at that.
                                               Al


----------



## tdjumr (Oct 27, 2010)

I think he is really out searching for Ratty.  As soon as Skiprat finds him, he'll be back for good.


----------



## el_d (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad to hear from you Steven. Everybody need some time off, and who cares what idiots say?

A wise man one said "Stupid is as Stupid does"

Cant wait to see you polished bolts.......


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Rat


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2010)

I understand how my incredible skills scared you away Steve, but you know there's nothing wrong with being second best!  I'm sure you had lots of practice while taking a breather to at least make it half way to my planet. :biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad to see you back, Steven! Your work has always been a great inspiration to me. Additionally, your methodology is always straight forward and easy to follow. I can't wait to see what you have been cooking up!

I hope that I have never offended you in any way, as I have nothing but admiration for both you and your posted works. If I ever do offend, just tell me to stop being a jack ass and I will! Welcome back!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 27, 2010)

:smile-big: This is in honor of you my friend.

A nurse walks into a bank, preparing to endorse a check. She reaches in her pocket and pulls out a rectal thermometer and tries to write with it.

She looks up at the teller, pauses for a moment, then realizing her mistake, and says, "Well that's great. Some a$$hole's got my pen."


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm very glad you are back Skippy!  This place just isn't the same without you.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2010)

Good to see you around Skip, I understand the way you feel, I'm about there my self.


----------



## Toni (Oct 27, 2010)

Steven good to see you again!! You have been missed my friend:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome home my friend!!  The door is always open.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 27, 2010)

Life is so much better since I started using the IGNORE feature!  Hope to see you much more often!


----------



## edman2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Tis a wise man that knows when it's time to move out of the harsh wind and slip into a quiet cove and regroup. Welcome back.


----------



## Seer (Oct 27, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> :smile-big: This is in honor of you my friend.
> 
> A nurse walks into a bank, preparing to endorse a check. She reaches in her pocket and pulls out a rectal thermometer and tries to write with it.
> 
> She looks up at the teller, pauses for a moment, then realizing her mistake, and says, "Well that's great. Some a$$hole's got my pen."


 
ROFLMAO hope she diod not have a fountain pen or they will be really shocked

Welcome back Steven

Jerry


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 27, 2010)

welcome back. I have not been on much lately either mostly just because I am busy. I love seeing your designs and I would love to be at your level one day.


----------



## JimB (Oct 27, 2010)

There's certainly nothing wrong with taking a break and returning when you are ready. Welcome back.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Oct 27, 2010)

Skippy,

I personally am glad you are back. Your innovation is motivation to me. I look forward to seeing your next masterpiece creation!! 

I am sure I will look in awe not having a clue how it was constructed......

Bring it on!!


----------



## Padre (Oct 27, 2010)

I, along with many others, are glad to see you are coming back!  YIPEE!arty:


----------



## LEAP (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Skip, 
Great to see you back. I'm still scrapping with my daughter over that green feathers pen. I even get to use it on occasion.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hurry back Skip , I need someone to steal .... err .... borrow some ideas from :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 27, 2010)

Steven,
Have a pint and enjoy life.  You know what our old friend would have said to those that annoyed him!  "Go forth and procreate alone!"  Hope that brought a smile to you.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 27, 2010)

Good to hear from you Steve, this place is not the same without you buddy!


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 27, 2010)

Skip, so glad to hear you are going to get back in the saddle.  Missed your opinions and your fabulous works of art!  Look forward to seeing you again soon!!


----------



## avbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad to see you back , Steven.  

Enjoy


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome back, Skippy! That made my night seeing a post from you. You've been missed by many... 

Now let's see pics of what you've done with your time off!! :wink::biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for coming back Skip, Seeing your work over the last year and half has really helped me with my pen turning skills. I have learned so many things while trying to figure out how you did something. So WELCOME Back.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 27, 2010)

Steve,

Two people much wiser than myself passed these words on to me; "God doesn't like ugly."  and  "There ain't no cure for stupid."  Sometimes, as much as it pains myself, I just have to turn my back and let the crap slide off down the creek.  You are wise for taking your self imposed time out.  WELCOME BACK.
Charles


----------



## phillywood (Oct 27, 2010)

Skip, good to see you back, I wonder are you sure you weren't taking time off in Piccadilly's square and having some hot black beer in down under ground pubs?:biggrin: It's good to see that you let it all roll off your back.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 27, 2010)

Good post... Seeing a great pen maker who's been away.

Great post... That post being positive and hinting at a return..

Incredible post... That post includes a picture of some amazing one of a kind pen.

Almost made it to incredible!!!  Please return soon and share.  Your in my list of "masters" and since I didn't get to know eagle, i gotta try to know others while we can.. 

The cat and the rat both post again, that's a good week in my book!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 28, 2010)

Glad your going to come back, can't wait to see some of your new ideas.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh a breathe of fresh air. That would be great if you rejoin this group and bring along those creations. You have had some time to come up with some new ones so can't wait to see some. 

I guess we all need to regroup at times.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not aware of your problem but I'm glad to have you back!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 28, 2010)

Steven,
Fight the good fight.  Glad to hear you are ok.  I always look forward to your creations to inspire.


----------



## snyiper (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome back Steve!!!


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 28, 2010)

SKIPPY!


----------



## RAdams (Oct 28, 2010)

Whew... 


I thought someone put some rat poison out and didn't tell us or something. Dang glad to see you post. While i disagree about the value of members being equal (i am MUCH lower on the totem pole than you), I do agree that we all deserve to be here, and not have to put up with asshats. I have had my fair share of time wearing the hat of the ass, and because of this, i sincerely hope that it was not me, and if it was, I apologize. 

You are an incredible asset to this site, and penmaking alltogether. You are the "Master's master". The teacher of fools, and wise men alike. The free sharer of knowledge.  I guess you could say that i am glad to see ya back around!


----------



## hewunch (Oct 28, 2010)

Skip it is good to see you. Sorry you went through some soup.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Oct 28, 2010)

Steven,  

You have been missed.  IAP has been going thru some sad times seeing so many of the "creative minds" step aside for awhile.  You bring alot of innovative ideas to the forefront.  I wouldnt understand why some would think it is okay to treat others the way they have lately.  I hope you come back and enjoy the time here and the nit picking and bickering stops.  I've thought about going into lurking mode myself, due to some of the things going on.  You've gone above and beyond helping us less talented individuals.

Sometimes I dont know exactly how to say some things.  Brain goes faster than fingers.  I may not have said it before but I appreciate the times you've helped me understand things you've done.  For that I say THANKS!


----------



## broitblat (Oct 28, 2010)

Steven,

I look forward to enjoying more of your incredible work, seeing more of your great ideas, and hearing more of your insightful comments.  Oh, yeah, it's also fun just to have you around.

  -Barry


----------



## aggromere (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah.  Glad you are back.  I think during your absence the greeneyedblackcat posted a pen.  I think you two should have another pen exchange like you did a year or so ago.  It was fantastic!!!!  You are one of my pen turning heroes!


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 28, 2010)

Steven,  very, very glad to see you back...and gald to hear you took the high road.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 28, 2010)

HI........


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 28, 2010)

Steven, I know how you feel getting burnt out on the haters in this  world,  you are an incredible craftsman, your works of art inspire  everyone (myself included). You are a huge asset to this community. Hang in there brother, see you when your ready to come back! :cat:


----------



## David M (Oct 28, 2010)

its good to see you back. keep posting your wonderfull work .


----------

